# Already disappointed at 6weeks-UPDATE PAGE 3



## MelliPaige

I just know its not going to be a boy, I want him too bad :(. 

Every time I think it's a girl I want to cry, I don't know how ill take it if its really a girl. Moms of girls, how is your relationship? Every time I see a post about how awesome boys are they mom says "a mother son relationship is the sweetest" and I want it so bad. Me and my mom had a horrible relationship..and that might be part of it. I don't now how ill cope if they tell me it's a girl. I really don't want to feel this way. I want to be one of those women who doesn't care, but I do care. Help?:(


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Lots of hugs hun, I don't have daughters but I have a 7 year old niece who I love to the world and back. She is such an angel, always has been the sweetest child. Girls are so wonderful too! I'm very close to my Mom and the relationship is incredible, daughters will ALWAYS love and cherish a Mother who is there for them. Daughters and Mothers share something so special and a Mother of a girl can help her grow and blossom in so many ways. I always thought it would be incredible to have a daughter just to help shape her and give her confidence to be a strong woman...I can't think of anything more magical than that! I understand how you feel, gender disappointment is real and very difficult. But trust in the fact that it really will be okay and you will LOVE your child so much whatever the gender. If you see, everyone that suffered GD had it almost disappear instantly once their baby was born. xx


----------



## Misscalais

Aww, I hope you get your boy. I have two and they are amazing but I'm sure a daughter will be just as amazing. Don't let the bad relationship you have with your mum influence the way you parent your daughter ( if you have one ) learn from it and be a better mum and cherish her. I don't have a good relationship with my dad so having boys is great because I can make sure we all a great bond.
Keep us update Hun!


----------



## MelliPaige

That was supposed to say "and not even 6weeks".... oh well..
But we went to Walmart tonight and bought a cute pink onesie that says "I'm a princess, mommys a queen and daddy's around here somewhere..." It's helping me want a girl a little bit, just to see her in it..but I really want a little guy too. :(

I don't know why it's so bad...my mom wanted a boy every time and had three girls..same with my aunt. But his side if the family always has a boy first. Always. For three generations it's been boy, then girl. I hope it carries on with me.

I have a niece too and I love her so much..she's just so smart and cute and sweet..but I just can't shake the want of a boy. 

I even feel like its a boy, I've heard that mothers just know sometimes but I don't know if I feel like its a boy because it is one or if I want him so bad.


----------



## geordiemammy

Don't stress about it too much I'm onto my 5th boy and although they are great they are also naughty dirty boisterous and destructive lol would of loved a girl as the kind of relationship you have with a daughter is different even if your relationship with your mam wasn't good doesn't mean if you have a daughter yours won't be good xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i was CONVINCED i wasnt having a boy but i am! :)

i kinda came to terms with having another girl.(girls are hard work but adorable)
this was our last so we prayed for a boy.

when i saw his willy on the scan i nearly lept off the table with joy :flower:


----------



## Glitter_berry

I have a daughter. And she is the best!! We do each others nails, dress up, go dancing, play in the mud, go out to reataurants and shopping and have a blast. And the she always says to me best friends for ever. I LOVE having a daughter. She will be 4 in two weeks and starting school next year so I'm cherishing every minute with her at home. 

This one is a little boy and is going to be a completely new experience. :)


----------



## TriChick

My sister has 3 girls (6,4,and 1). When she was pregnant with her third, she wanted a boy initially. Almost immediately after finding out, she was overjoyed at the reality of having another girl. The relationship she has with her girls is awesome, they are so much fun and all with different personalities. The oldest is very independent, and loves animals more than most little boys I've seen. Her big thing is reptiles, freaks me out lol. The middle one is a bit "softer", but still spunky, and the youngest is already a saucy little one lol. The variety is awesome, and she said that's what kept her from craving a little boy in the end. She has a wonderful relationship with them, and loves the fact that she gets to share so many different interests with regardless of gender. In fact, her relationship with her youngest reminds me VERY much of my relationship with my son. The only difference is the clothes:)


----------



## purple_kiwi

I just found out and almost feel the same as you, but I know it will get worse. I have two girls and they are wonderful but I have always wanted a boy and just feel like we won't have him. 
Girls really are great my daughters are amazing and pretty calm and we get along great do lots of things together and they love helping me. There is lots of cute clothes you can buy for girls my oldest loves picking out her clothes with me.


----------



## onetwothreebp

We are twins. 

I get a scan third week in July and I am petrified I will hear "it's a girl".


----------



## minties

My girl is only 7.5 months, well, almost 8 months, and I love her to bits! I too really wanted a boy for my first, then I really wanted a girl the second time around.

She's a real little sweetie, she's very cuddly and easy-going. We co-sleep and breastfeed which helps immensely with bonding, for me. I feel very close to her.

She's not as clingy to me as my son was/is, she's a bit more happy to spend time with other people, but still looks around for my face to feel safe. 

So far a boy and a girl are both AWESOME. I had gender disapointment issues as well, I was desperate for Sophie to be a girl. I don't do the whole "girly" thing with pink clothes every day, and I don't dream of us going shopping together or anything like that, gender disappointment or desire just seems to happen and you can't help it.

I feel just the same love for her as I do for my son.

Best of luck getting a boy!


----------



## MelliPaige

I still want it to be a boy but I'm not as disappointed anymore. The baby is perfect so far, and look how cute!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## motherofboys

I found that the worse bit for me was the wait from getting that bfp to just before I found out at 16 weeks.
I wanted a girl so badly. I went trawling the net for statistics on the likely hood of a girl after 3 boys. I googled symptoms and old wives tales and did on line gender quizes. (most of which told me girl) I went in a circle, one minute feeling so down because I knew it would be another boy, then feeling that the odds had to be in my favour for a girl, then feeling that every little detail of the pregnancy was so different from my boys (it still is) that it had to be a girl, then crashing down again thinking "nope I just want it too much so it wont happen". Even after a pretty convincing boy nub at my 12 week scan I still tried to find boy nubs which had turned out to be girls. I drove myself mad. 
It was honestly worse not knowing, than hearing "its a boy" for the 4th time. 
Good luck I hope you get your dream gender


----------



## momofone08

I have two beautiful girls. We desperately want a boy this time. I can tell you that a relationship with a daughter is amazing. I wouldn't trade them for the world. I hope you get your boy.


----------



## MelliPaige

I kind of feeling some girly vibes now...I don't know if I'm preparing myself but I think my sweet husband will get his wish.


----------



## MelliPaige

We find out what baby is this Saturday!


----------



## Louise88

Oh wow, hope you hear boy :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

only one more sleep :) i thought mine wouldnt be a boy :) i was over the moon when we found out


----------



## MelliPaige

They called me this morning..they have an opening today at 2..they said I was the only appointment Saturday and they'd like to reschedule for today! Just hours away!!!


----------



## MelliPaige

babyhopes2010 said:


> only one more sleep :) i thought mine wouldnt be a boy :) i was over the moon when we found out

I really hope your right...all of everything is pointing girl and I'm letting that convince me it won't be a boy and its getting me down


----------



## babyhopes2010

i convinced myself girl to lessen any disappointment. ekkkk few hours to go! i remember being so nervous. i cried when the told me boy


----------



## MelliPaige

I know ill cry either way haha


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good luck melli! I'll be checking in to see how you get on :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

so?????


----------



## MelliPaige

It's a boy!!!!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

This is amazing news!!!!!! Congratulations om your little man, enjoy every wriggle of him :) xxx


----------



## MelliPaige

I can't believe it! I feel like I'm in a dream


----------



## babyhopes2010

MelliPaige said:


> It's a boy!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:AMAZING ISNT IT!:hugs:


----------



## dollych

BIG Congrats!!!!! xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

CONGRATS ON YOUR BOY :happydance:
I'm having my second boy and I am so excited!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations on your little blue bundle! :)


----------



## Lh8609

Congrats you lucky thing. I'm having girl no 2 and convinced myself I wouldn't feel bad if I found out it was a girl but I'm so devastated right now!! Enjoy buying blue x


----------



## MelliPaige

I know I'm lucky! I was convinced its a girl and when she said its a boy I couldn't believe it..I made her check again haha. At my next appointment my friend is going with me and her cousin is gonna give me another ultrasound so I can make sure there's still a little boy in there haha I still don't believe it!


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats on :blue:


----------

